# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  SANDRA HUGGETT (Holly Hart) IN NEW GUEST-STARRING ROLE

## Emmak2005

Sandra Huggett guest stars as defence barrister Jane Cameron in the return of Donovan next week.

However, before she donned the wig, Sandra was best known as Casualty's Holly Miles and Family Affairs' Holly Hart!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I love Sandra, she's well kool.

----------


## Bryan

she was brillaint in casulty, cant remember her in FA as i didnt start watching it until the interactive vote

bondboffin

----------


## Bad Wolf

she is in the actimel ads too

----------


## Katy

oh yeh i know who you mean. I didnt think she was in family affairs.

----------


## Bryan

what did her character do in fmaily affairs and what characters was she envolved with

bondboffin

----------


## Katy

she was Holly Hart which is a member of the origional famil that the show was about. Her character died on the barge.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

She was in Family affairs before she was in Casualty.

----------


## Katy

yeh family affairs was her first major acting role.

----------


## Bryan

> she was Holly Hart which is a member of the origional famil that the show was about. Her character died on the barge.


oh of course the hart family!!!! i could i forget that she was a member of that!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I much preferd her in Casualty tho. The adverts she is in are really annoying.

----------


## Emmak2005

> I much preferd her in Casualty tho. The adverts she is in are really annoying.


 I think you're thinking of the one who played her sister Mel Hart (Cordelia Bugeja) - currently dating Jesse Spencer.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I think you're thinking of the one who played her sister Mel Hart (Cordelia Bugeja) - currently dating Jesse Spencer.


Sandra Hugget was Holly Milese in Casualty, and she is in the actimal drink adverts. That's who i'm talking about.

----------


## Emmak2005

> Sandra Hugget was Holly Milese in Casualty, and she is in the actimal drink adverts. That's who i'm talking about.


 I'm confused now. So, you're saying that she and the one who played her sister are both in adverts at the moment.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Sandra Hugget was Holly Hart in Family affairs. Holly Miles in Casualty, and now she is in the Actimal adverts, playing the crazy mum who is usually on roller blades.

----------


## Tamzi

Oh i hate that advert, it's really bad
xxx

----------


## Bryan

god hasnt she gone down in the world: leading roles in top shows down to adverts and one part cameos??

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Oh i hate that advert, it's really bad
> xxx


Yep, it's one of the most annoying one's around at the moment.

----------


## Bryan

ive seen worse...the crazy frog for exmaple

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I'm not sure, that is any worse!

----------


## CrazyLea

oo i remember holly in FA i liked it when the harts were in it.. they shouldnt have killed them! and she was also my fave in casualty to (holly) till they got rid of her  :Sad:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

i never really watch Family Affairs, by i read bit and pieces about it. My favourite Casualty women were, Tina, Holly, Lara and Bex, and now all off them have gone!!

----------


## CrazyLea

yeah they were all my favourite to! especially tina i loved her (btw sorry that this is nothing to do with FA lol)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

what does btw mean?

----------


## sarahwelford

by the way

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Thanks

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

im so glad sandra is in it as she is a great actress

----------

